# Keep on doing something



## Hyperpolyglot

How do you say "keep on doing something " in Korean? 
For example, if I say I keep on driving, can I say 운전하기 유지하다?


----------



## JM the puffin

Okay, this is a difficult one....

keep on doing something can be translated into so many different Korean expressions.

a. ~하는 것을 계속하다.
b. ~하는 것을 지속하다.
c. ~하는 것을 유지하다.

....and maybe more.
You also need to think about changing forms depending on situations.

I'm afraid I'm not a professionally trained Korean teacher for foreigners, so I cannot really tell you the specific differences. It's just so different and we don't have an exact same expression for "keep on doing something".
However, I can tell the example you gave us is wrong. I'd rather say 계속 운전해/계속 운전하세요 depending on whom I'm talking to.


----------



## Environmentalist

Most Koreans say ~을 계속하다.
~을 지속하다 or 유지하다 sound slightly formal.
They are hardly used in daily conversations.


----------



## Hit Girl

Environmentalist said:


> Most Koreans say ~을 계속하다.
> ~을 지속하다 or 유지하다 sound slightly formal.
> They are hardly used in daily conversations.



Yes, I agree. In case of "keep on driving", I'd say "운전을 계속하다" or "계속 운전하다".
계속 + verb can be an easy shortcut for "keep on doing something".


----------

